# Agouti X Agouti = ?



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok...I'm planning on breeding two sibling agoutis together and am curious what will come from it...

Their mom was PEW and their dad was self black.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Agouti

If you don't know the pedigree of both parents, then you might get all kinds of surprises! 
I don't usually breed sibling to sibling though since that seems to lead to more issues than breeding a doe back to her father. 
If you did that you would get agouti and black.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

And PEW.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ah ok. I figured I would get those. Thanks for quick replies.  
I probably won't do it after all, just wanted to ask first.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If you still have the parents, you could try crossing a sibling back to each. The generation after that you could try to cross the "cousins" to see what expresses itself.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Many qualified and experienced breeding breed sibling to sibling. When you hear people talk about "F1" "F2", etc, that is what they are doing. It is a very fast way to both draw problems out of your line and also to pull out recessive colors and improve type.

When breeding unknown mice, it can be done with extreme caution and the (maybe wrong, but grounded) expectation of a few problems for a few gens, IMO

That being said, if mom was a PEW Agouti and dad was a self black, the siblings both have a pink eye gene and a non agouti gene. You could get Agouti, black, lilac, argente, and PEW from a brother to sister breeding. These are the most likely possibilities barring and surprises. Did the sister and the brother have any black siblings?


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh wow! That would be awesome to get those varieties, as what I have is very limited, yes there were only 3 agoutis and the rest were black out of a litter of 9


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

PEW isn't the pink eyed gene (p), not to say they can't carry it.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Well incidentally, that means that mom is A/a agouti and non fully dominant, A/A. Breeding back to her would also result in similar varieties. It's just whatever form of breeding you can handle and prefer at this point.

Thank you Frizzle! Any PEW's I happen to get carry both, so I got carried away.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok, I just got lost....so is it possible to get lilac and argente? :?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

ok, stay with us!  If mom happens to have both the PEW gene and the Pink Eye gene, you could get all those colors. If not, you are back to agouti, black, and PEW.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

np!

In this scenario, only one of your mouse parents has the possibility of carrying (P/p, the pink eyed gene), since it would have otherwise been expressed in the litter (well, more then likely). If either parent carried p, then there is a 50% chance that any individual offspring carries it. Breeding back to the parents means that you would need to pair it just right (completely random chance) to get p/p to be expressed. When so, you can get argente, even dove. Idk much about lilac. It also means that your black male doesn't carry albinism (so he is C/C).

If you didn't have plans for these mice, I would breed back all the daughters to the father, and a black male to the mom (since black is recessive, and it allows for more things to show up then agouti).


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

> Idk much about lilac.


Sighs. I am forever forgetting which clubs and forums use what term in the dove/lilac confustion. I don't know anymore...I've given up on keeping track. :lol:


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

What would be the best way to test to see if she does carry the pink eyed gene?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

breed her to her son, definitely.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Will do.


----------

